# Going in the 10th for lumpectomy paws crossed!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Going in for the lumpectomy and have paws crossed...
Not sure what my family history is, I've outlived most of my family but they smoked and drank so I hope that gives me an advantage since my only vices are chocolate, pizza and fluffs!
Wish I could take a fluff with me!
Hugs!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Many, many good vibes and wishes! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'll be thinking of you and praying for you tomorrow. :wub::wub: Hoping to hear that things went well. :smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle, I am leaving for AZ tomorrow, I will be praying for you, hugs


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that all goes well!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers for you Michelle. May His grace and peace surround you dear friend. Hugs.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thinking of you today Michelle. Hugs to you!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for a good outcome Michelle. Good luck.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers going out for you today, Michelle, for a good outcome on the procedure!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you today Michelle, orders given for everyone here to cross their paws too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way this morning!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thinking of you today and I know you will do just fine!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my thoughts and prayers for you today!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck, Michelle! Sending over prayers.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Thinking of you and sending lots of prayers your way! rayer: Wanda and Lily


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Just saw this... prayers sent


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope NED is your best friend!!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers and good luck wishes for you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will be praying for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking and praying for you today Michelle.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers today Michelle!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, leaving in a few minutes wish I could sneak a fluff in with me...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope all goes well and you get good news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thinking about you and praying that everything will go smoothly. Sending you hugs and prayers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, just checking in & seeing this. . . I knew it was coming but wasn't sure of exactly when. Sending you my warmest hug, praying all will go well, and asking God to be gracious in the outcome. I know you have been down this road before, but that doesn't make it easier. So good that you have AL & the kids. Give him our loving concern & tell him he is also in our thoughts---I think it is harder on the men somehow.
My love & prayers are w/you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping all is going well :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Go ahead sneaking a fluff in I won't tell. Good luck.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

sending many positive thoughts.... paws crossed!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, we snuck in pup once to a hospital in Freiburg Germany---to visit a little girl we knew who was very ill at the time. Dwt. put the dog under his jacket, later we realized the tail was hanging out the bottom--oops!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Hope all is going good. Fluffs do always make things better. You will have happy little faces when you get home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got back, not too bad, have a drain and a camisole for pads and the drain...,but they will have that out next week and should be healed enough to do our art show in Miami on Nov 2-3rd, It's Sat and Sun so what ever those dates are...
Hopefully the biopsies will be benign...
cuddling up on couch with fluffers for a few hours to rest.
Hugs every one!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear  I have been checking in...xoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

got lots of paws crossed here.....I'm hoping everything turns out fine...Lumpy. 


:blush:...sorry, I couldn't help myself.....:innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad you're home Michelle! Now I'll be praying that the biopsy is benign!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved that it's over, Michelle and praying for them to be benign. Please take care of yourself and rest up. You need to be the spoiled one for a change. :smootch:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you are back and resting. We have all paws crossed that it will be benign. Wish I could make the trip down to Miami to meet you but we are playing in a golf tournament that weekend.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad you're back home with the fluffs and praying all is well.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope it goods well!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this, glad you are home resting Michelle, Fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sending you more good wishes and cyberhugs! {{{}}} Let everybody take care of you for a while--cuddles from the fluffs, and waiting on you hand and foot from everyone else!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

glad you are home and more paws crossed xoxo


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad to hear you're home and getting love and cuddles from the fluffs! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that the results come back benign!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have held hands with so many friends while they waited for results...then we celebrate. Paws crossed that we will be celebrating.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Michelle, glad you are home and relaxing with the fluffs. Keeping you in my prayers, hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for good news!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad to hear that your home now with your fluffs!! Sending loves to prayers your way...and lots of hugs!! Hope the results are good for you!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Staying in touch w/prayers & hope. . . do you know when you will know something difinitive?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad you're home and cuddling with your fluffs! Will be continuing the prayers for results to be benign! How long do you have to wait to find out?


----------

